# Mail format RTF messages tronqués en réception PC



## vazen (7 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
je viens d'envoyer un mail très important pour mon boulot avec un paragraphe de texte, une image, un autre paragraphe de texte, un fichier pdf, et un dernier paragraphe de texte. Format RTF. Je l'ai envoyé en CCi à mon autre adresse de messagerie pour vérification. Horreur ! Je ne reçois que mon premier paragraphe de texte, l'image qui était insérée dans le corps du message se retrouve en pièce jointe... Pouvez-vous m'aider je ne comprends pas pourquoi le texte est tronqué etc... ?
Merci


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour

La messagerie Internet est un système qui fonctionne à la base avec du texte brut.

Dès qu'il y a une mise en forme ou une insertion d'objets dans le texte, on n'a pas vraiment de garantie sur ce qui sera envoyé, transmis, reçu et affiché chez le destinataire.

Ainsi, il me paraît tout-à-fait normal que l'image insérée au milieu du texte soit reçue en pièce jointe.

Ce qui pourrait être anormal, en revanche, c'est que l'on ne puisse pas récupérer d'une manière ou d'une autre la fin du texte, même si celle-ci n'est pas directement visible en réception (parce qu'elle serait enregistrée comme un élément distinct du début du texte). Il n'est pas impossible qu'un problème de transmission ait provoqué la perte des derniers octets du message, ou bien qu'un bug ait empêché son émission.


Pour être sûr qu'un document sera reçu et lu correctement, il convient de s'en tenir à du texte brut, de préférence avec des caractères US (caractères alphanumériques non accentués) ou à la limite écrit avec le même codage que celui utilisé par défaut par le destinataire, ou alors d'enregistrer ce document dans un format que le destinataire saura relire (PDF par exemple) et de le joindre en pièce jointe.


----------



## Aliboron (7 Octobre 2008)

Les problèmes d'encodage et de positionnement des pièces jointes avec Mail sont récurrents. 

En faisant une recherche sur le forum tu trouveras pas mal de fils qui en traitent, avec les expériences des uns ou des autres sur ces points, et les diverses solutions de contournement qu'on peut trouver. IL n'est jamais très simple de s'assurer de la "bonne réception" puisque ça met en jeu différents paramètres, notamment le logiciel utilisé pour envoyer (et Mail est... perfectible sur ce point) et aussi celui utilisé pour la réception (et là aussi, c'est variable)...

Si tu veux vraiment avoir les meilleurs conditions d'envoi pour des messages en "HTML complexe" (lire : ce qui te donnera le plus de chances d'avoir une réception conforme) tu devrais faire l'essai avec Thunderbird.


----------



## vazen (7 Octobre 2008)

Ok merci. Je crois que dans un premier temps je vais m'orienter vers un PDF joint.


----------



## vazen (7 Octobre 2008)

Une question, j'entends beaucoup parler de Thunderbird, qu'en est-il d'Entourage ? Il s'en sort comment comparé à Mail en ce qui concerne ces questions de mise en forme HTML respectées à la réception ?
D'autre part, si je passe de Mail à Thunderbird en logiciel par défaut, cela voudrait dire importer le carnet d'adresses de Mail vers Thunderbird. Est-ce que c'est possible et si oui comment (je trouve l'info pour Outlook, etc... mais pas pour Mail) ? Merci.


----------



## Aliboron (8 Octobre 2008)

vazen a dit:


> .../... j'entends beaucoup parler de Thunderbird, qu'en est-il d'Entourage ?
> .../... si je passe de Mail à Thunderbird en logiciel par défaut, cela voudrait dire importer le carnet d'adresses de Mail vers Thunderbird.


Ah, chaque logiciel a ses points forts... et ses points faibles ! 

- Entourage est bien intégré à Mac OS X (synchro du carnet d'adresses et du calendrier, par ex) mais n'est pas un bon éditeur de HTML complexe non plus (un peu moins problématique que Mail, mais pas la panacée). En fait, Microsoft délègue la composition des messages "riches" à Word, et ensuite on les envoie via "Fichier" > "Envoyer vers..." > "Destinataire du message (HTML)"

- Thunderbird a pas mal d'atout, mais n'est pas bien intégré à Mac OS X. Pas de partage de contacts et calendrier, pas reconnu par iPhoto... Il a un très bon éditeur HTML complexe, lui. Et puis il est gratuit, ce qui permet de tester facilement.


----------



## vazen (8 Octobre 2008)

Ce qui voudrait dire taper tout le carnet d'adresses à la main, adresse par adresse...
Si chez Apple ils sont conscients des faiblesses de Mail à ce niveau, et ils le sont puisqu'on trouve même dans l'aide du logiciel la possibilité que les textes soient tronqués après insertion d'une pièce jointe en réception sur Windows, pourquoi ne font-ils rien pour corriger le problème ?
Mail est bien, mais un peu... simple, comme iWeb, iPhoto, etc... tant qu'on en a une utilisation basique c'est bon, après il faut aller chercher ailleurs, on est coincé. Dommage.


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Octobre 2008)

vazen a dit:


> (...) tant qu'on en a une utilisation basique c'est bon, après il faut aller chercher ailleurs, on est coincé. Dommage.


Le soucis, c'est que lorsqu'on va chercher plus loin, on se heurte également au fonctionnement de l'ensemble du système de messagerie, et plus particulièrement des outils utilisés par les destinataires, qu'on ignore généralement. Cela est valable avec tous les logiciels du genre, et sur toutes les plateformes.

Tant que des normes universellement respectées ne seront appliquées, l'utilisation basique du système de messagerie risque d'être la seule échappatoire au type de problèmes que tu rencontres (et que nous rencontrons).

Et on pourrait même dire que Mail va trop loin, en dépassant un peu trop le mode "basique", pour ce qui concerne la seule messagerie Internet.

Note du modo (à l'auteur du topic) : One more time, les logiciels "internet", on en parle dans "Internet et réseau", pas dans "Applications" ! On déménage.


----------

